# Suggest CPU+ GPU...URGENT



## metalhead (Sep 1, 2010)

hey fellows.....
i am planning to assemble a rig....i wanted an E8400 but i am told that it is no longer available....i'm pretty confused with the i3 lineup....is the i3-550 available in india???coz i cannot find any reviews.......the rig is to be used for gaming.....but i have a budget constraint for now.........
And is the Zotac 9800 GTX any good???if not please suggest a similar priced alternative...........
Reply ASAP......


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 1, 2010)

your total budget please. you will also need a new mobo and ram perhaps.


----------



## metalhead (Sep 1, 2010)

hmm.....i have about 16,000 to spare for CPU+motherboard+RAM......
i can add on the GPU in a month.......please suggest....


----------



## acewin (Sep 1, 2010)

core i3 pricing is bad 
check jask's signature rig, it is pretty nice config I hope it will come in your price
when buying cpu mobo ram you will also need to think about psu


----------



## pravin2525 (Sep 1, 2010)

Got this on Monday 
Intel i3-530+Intel DH55TC+2GB DDR3 1333Mhz = 13100/-


----------



## metalhead (Sep 1, 2010)

well i had a look at intel processors available and i'm disappointed......
so i think of Phenom II X2-555......what do u say....i might even be able to overclock it.......what say???!!
and plz suggest the cheapest motherboard that will overclock it.......
waiting..............


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 1, 2010)

get Athlon II X4 + any 785 (AM3) or 880G board. Biostar very good in overclocking. but i'll suggest the board Jas have. its good & price is killer one. Phenom II X2 is good but in longer run, an Athlon II X4 looks far better.

also what PSU are you having?


----------



## toad_frog09 (Sep 1, 2010)

Umm..i'd put my stakes on athlon 635, any time over phenom 555. They r almost same cost. But, disregarding the overclockin & core unlockin capabilities, athlon 635 is better.
Intel boards...ieekaaraambaa..


----------



## metalhead (Sep 2, 2010)

i'll go for either a VIP PSU or a cooler master..................
and please anyone suggest the cheapest board which can overclock X2-555....
my vendor is suggesting 
ASUS M4A785-M


----------



## Cilus (Sep 2, 2010)

1st of all, now a days, don't go for cheap ASUS boards. They are showing lots of problem. Instead go for Gigabyte or MSI. They are really good in overclocking and highly reliable for long run.
But rather than a 785 based chipset, go for 8XX based one as Sam suggested. They will be much future proof for Updrade.

Also for processor, instead of Phenom II 555, go for a Athlon II X4 processor. May be they are little lower in game, but they are better in all the other applications.

My suggestion will be

*Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz @ 4.8k
MSI 880GMA-E45 @ 6k
Kingston 2X2 GB DDR3 1333 MHz @ 4.7k
Vat @4%

Total 16.12k* 

One thing you are right about, about the offering of Intel in this segment. Core i3 and i5 processors are highly overpriced.


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 2, 2010)

don't go for VIP or coolermaster PSU. both are at the bottom of the PSU listing currently for budget PSUs. get FSP/Corsair/Seasonic.


----------



## metalhead (Oct 8, 2010)

ok folks.........here's what i got......
ASUS M4A785TD V-EVO
2 x 2gb A-DATA DDR3 @1333MHz
AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black edition......(3rd core successfully unlocked)

now I need to buy a GPU,this motherboard already has a Radeon HD 4200 integrated,i was wondering whether i should go for an ATI GPU or a Nvidia...,the manual says an ATI GPU will work in hybrid crossfire with the onboard HD 4200.........what should I do....hav a budget of Rs. 8000...but can be extended to 10,000 if I see great value for money.....


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 9, 2010)

^^ shouldn't have went for Asus. well congrats on purchase & successful unlocking of 3rd core.

for that price, you can have a MSI HD5770 HAWX. but whats the PSU?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 9, 2010)

metalhead said:


> ok folks.........here's what i got......
> ASUS M4A785TD V-EVO
> 2 x 2gb A-DATA DDR3 @1333MHz
> AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black edition......(3rd core successfully unlocked)
> ...



the parts listed/pointed by clius and sam were available at the shop or not????

congrats on ur purchase.....but same words from my side too just as sam


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 9, 2010)

which psu??


----------



## metalhead (Oct 10, 2010)

Ok,now u don't need to laugh,the PSU I currently have is a 'necola' 500W  ...
I stay in Nainital folks,we don't have good hardware stores here....As soon as I hit Delhi,i'm buying a Cooler master elite 310/430 and a Cooler master PSU...
a G15/110(need advice here),and a Roccat Sense(glacier blue)....

@sam:The digit guys suggest the Radeon 5750..which one is better??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 10, 2010)

dont get CM extreme psus. get corsair. also dont get any card till you purchase a new psu..
psu - corsair vx450w @ 3.7k
gfx card - zotac gtx460 768mb @ 10.5k


----------



## Piyush (Oct 10, 2010)

metalhead said:


> Ok,now u don't need to laugh,the PSU I currently have is a 'necola' 500W  ...
> I stay in Nainital folks,we don't have good hardware stores here....As soon as I hit Delhi,i'm buying a Cooler master elite 310/430 and a Cooler master PSU...
> a G15/110(need advice here),and a Roccat Sense(glacier blue)....
> 
> @sam:The digit guys suggest the Radeon 5750..which one is better??


hmm.... nainital....i stayed there too...for a lil period of time
nice place 

back to the topic
if ur budget permits then go for stuff that jassy suggested
and do reply if u need to lower down it for u


----------



## metalhead (Oct 10, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> hmm.... nainital....i stayed there too...for a lil period of time
> nice place
> 
> back to the topic
> ...



hey piyush,"screw you guys, i'm goin home" mean anything to u??


----------



## hdknitro (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey metal head
As 880 board have only one GPU slot. So thier won't be any power pain. So go for either of these
Corsair 450W
Cooler master GX450
Both are good.
And for the GPU go for twin frozer by MSI.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 11, 2010)

metalhead said:


> hey piyush,"screw you guys, i'm goin home" mean anything to u??



nope...    why??


----------



## metalhead (Oct 11, 2010)

hdknitro said:


> Hey metal head
> As 880 board have only one GPU slot. So thier won't be any power pain. So go for either of these
> Corsair 450W
> Cooler master GX450
> ...


I don't think you got my point......the manual says that the onboard graphics(HD4200) can be used in hybrid crossfire with an ATI card.........


----------



## Cilus (Oct 11, 2010)

metalhead said:


> I don't think you got my point......the manual says that the onboard graphics(HD4200) can be used in hybrid crossfire with an ATI card.........


Ya Hybrid Crossfire is possible, but with only very lower end cards like Hd 4350 or HD 5450 etc. if you put a HD 5750 on your mobo, the on-board graphics will simply be disabled.
My motherboard is also having HD 4200 and it is disabled as I've plugged a HD 5770 on it.


----------



## metalhead (Oct 11, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> nope...    why??


U dont watch southpark then........


----------



## Piyush (Oct 11, 2010)

metalhead said:


> U dont watch southpark then........



OOOHHHHHHHH...........
is this Eric Cartman?


----------



## hdknitro (Oct 13, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Ya Hybrid Crossfire is possible, but with only very lower end cards like Hd 4350 or HD 5450 etc. if you put a HD 5750 on your mobo, the on-board graphics will simply be disabled.
> My motherboard is also having HD 4200 and it is disabled as I've plugged a HD 5770 on it.



That is the same reason bro that i suggested only a 450W SMPS. And I want to correct the 2nd option smps i gave GX450, please correct it, it is GX550. 
And both GX 550 and CX450 work with 80+ efficiency, and by chance u would change ur mobo to a two GPU slot(890). I would say go for GX650, I am using one myself, with a power thirsty GPU 9800GTX. So go get urself a twin frozer, it is a splendid performer.


----------

